# Enhanced Acoustic Package ?



## BD3511 (Aug 29, 2014)

What exactly is this on my 13 cruze LTZ ? I now I do not have the pioneer 9 speaker system, but apparently I have a Enhanced Acoustic Package. This that something common on all the cruze's ? or is it something a little extra and special. LOL. And hands down I will have to add a subwoofer at least a 10 to this car I need just a tad more thump out of what it puts out. Maybe a newb questions but I'm new the the cruze world and figure I'd ask you guys. Thanks in advance


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The LTZ's get additional firewall and floor insulation.....makes a quiet car even quieter.

Rob


----------



## DavidW (Aug 29, 2014)

my 2LT also has that option.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

What trim starts with the fender insulation? I know my eco is missing some things for weight.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

All get the fender insulation except the Eco.....also they get insulation wrapped around the front shock towers....Eco, no.

All just weight saving measures.....enouph ounces equal a pound, enouph pounds equal a tenth or more mpg and every tenth is needed by the manufacturer to keep the guvment happy.

Rob


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

Robby said:


> The LTZ's get additional firewall and floor insulation.....makes a quiet car even quieter.
> 
> Rob


Till you step on the gas lol


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

To put it into perspective the difference between the normal system and the 9 speaker pioneer system is night and day. The normal setup you can crank to max volume and still be at a comfortable hearing level. It's pathetic frankly. The pioneer system reaches the same levels at about 28-30 setting (max being I believe 45)


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

tommyt37 said:


> Till you step on the gas lol


*til you pass 4000 RPM. Then it sounds like angry bees. 

Just looked, I have the acoustic package too in a 1LT. Curious if the LS does as well.


----------



## BD3511 (Aug 29, 2014)

So enhanced acoustic is nothing but firewall sound deadening material ? or is it an option for slightly better audio than the base base cruze ?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

If you pull the passenger floor mat and the tab for vin, you can see how much insulation is in the floor.


----------

